# Keeper of the flame



## tora916

Keeper of the flameは日本語で何と言うでしょうか


----------



## wathavy

Keeper of the flame とは、どのような役割を果たすものか、ご説明いただけませんか？


----------



## uchi.m

Without context, I would go for 炎護士.


----------



## tora916

Uchi.M-大変ありがとう！！！その訳は完璧と思います。WATHAVY はこのことにたいして説明に聞きましたからこの二つの説があるそうです。かんたんに:

一つは、ｷﾞﾘｼｱの歴史から来ます。ﾍﾞｽﾀ (Vesta)と言う神様はｵﾘﾝﾌﾟｽ山の火の守る人です。この火本当にふへんな真実性の意味です。だから彼女はKeえper of the flameといます。

もう一つは、ﾛﾏ時代で一つの有名な家の名前はFlaminioでした。 よく見るとFlaminioは英語のflameという言葉と同じ根から来ます。この一族は長い間にﾛﾏの送り火見張りました。そしてkeepers of the flameと言う題名はロマのこうていから貰いましたと言う伝説があるので。


----------



## Wishfull

Hi.
英辞郎では、
「炎の番人[守り手]、伝統[精神]の継承者」と訳されていました。
個人的には「炎の番人」が好きです。


----------



## tora916

皆さんの手伝いをありがたいをありがたい事です。しかしもう一つの質問がありますがこの二つの表現の中ではもっと詩的と思いますか。

こんな悪い書き方で許してください。もう４０年で日本語を書くことしてないんですから御免なさい。そしてコンピュータは何もう知りません。どういう方法 に小さな　”よ”か”ゆ”か”つ”を書きますか。時々出るとも出ない時があるので。私の機械はwindowsXPです。

後はUCHI.Mに。Como ud habla portuguès quizas tambièn hablas algo de español. ¿Me puede decir la traducciòn en español o portuguès de la frase? Muchisimas gracias.


----------



## Wishfull

tora916 said:


> 皆さんの手伝いをありがたいをありがたい事です。しかしもう一つの質問がありますがこの二つの表現の中ではもっと詩的と思いますか。
> 
> こんな悪い書き方で許してください。もう４０年で日本語を書くことしてないんですから御免なさい。そしてコンピュータは何もう知りません。どういう方法 に小さな　”よ”か”ゆ”か”つ”を書きますか。時々出るとも出ない時があるので。私の機械はwindowsXPです。



ょ　xyo
ゅ　xyu
っ　xtu 

きっと　kitto kixtuto
きょう　kyou　kixyou

もっとも詩的なのは「炎の番人」と思います。


----------



## tora916

Wishfulさん、また、有難うございました！！


----------



## Flaminius

tora916 said:


> 一つは、ｷﾞﾘｼｱの歴史から来ます。ﾍﾞｽﾀ (Vesta)と言う神様はｵﾘﾝﾌﾟｽ山の火の守る人です。


ギリシア神話には炉の女神ヘスティアが登場します。ギリシア神話の神とローマ神話の神は、同一視されることが多いですが、ウェスタまたはベスタはローマ神話の神です。



> もう一つは、ﾛﾏ時代で一つの有名な家の名前はFlaminioでした。 よく見るとFlaminioは英語のflameという言葉と同じ根から来ます。この一族は長い間にﾛﾏの送り火見張りました。そしてkeepers of the flameと言う題名はロマのこうていから貰いましたと言う伝説があるので。


共和政ローマからつづく名家の名前は、Flaminiusです。起源は、祭司を意味するflamenの形容詞形だといわれています。神殿の火を絶やさないことが祭司の役割の一つだったのでしょう。

A literal Japanese translation of "keeper of the flame" does not have the implied sense of the English word; one who continues the tradition.  If that is the sense you want to express in Japanese, you have to forget about the flame inside the temple and priests surrounding it and go with a plain 伝統の継承者 (successor of the tradition).

Other than that, I prefer 炎の守り手 to 炎の番人 for the translation.  This may be a very personal impression but 番人 sounds like someone who keeps something/someone within from getting out of the confinement; such as a gaoler.


----------



## uchi.m

tora916 said:


> こんな悪い書き方で許してください。もう４０年で日本語を書くことしてないんですから御免なさい。そしてコンピュータは何もう知りません。どういう方法 に小さな　”よ”か”ゆ”か”つ”を書きますか。時々出るとも出ない時があるので。私の機械はwindowsXPです。
> 
> 後はUCHI.Mに。Como ud habla portuguès quizas tambièn hablas algo de español. ¿Me puede decir la traducciòn en español o portuguès de la frase? Muchisimas gracias.


Perdoe-me pela escrita sofrível. Faz 40 anos que não escrevo em japonês, por isso me desculpe. Além disso, não sei nada sobre computadores. Como se faz para escrever "yo", "yu" e "tsu" pequenos? Às vezes eles aparecem e às vezes não. Minha máquina tem Windows XP.


----------



## A. Noyd

Wishfull said:


> ょ　xyo
> ゅ　xyu
> っ　xtu
> ...



Personally, I use l (lowercase L) instead of x.  So lyo, lyu, ltu.  Not that it matters unless your x key falls off and then you've got bigger problems!


----------



## uchi.m

tora916 said:


> 後はUCHI.Mに。Como ud habla portuguès quizas tambièn hablas algo de español. ¿Me puede decir la traducciòn en español o portuguès de la frase? Muchisimas gracias.


Now I am not sure if I understood your request correctly. Do you mean translating "keeper of the flame" into Portuguese? If so, it would be _guardião (male)/guardiã (female) da chama_.


----------

